# 12 hour-Rule Compliance



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, Judith was my rep. and cute as well. I tried flirting with her but had to be careful, my daughter was with me. It's been lots of fun breaking in the car on the autobahn, and the handling and power of the twin turbo engine is amazing. Glad I changed my order from a 328 to a 335.

The m-sport pack along with the wheels and tourist plates have been getting lots of looks. I wonder if this is common for those who have done an ED before.

Also, the trip has been going so good that this afternoon while touring Prague, a white house staffer gave me 2 VIP tickets to his speech tomorrow he will give at the Prague castle house.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

soledoc said:


> I just missed you by a few days. Nice choice with the M sport package. Your license is 14 numbers higher than mine. Congrats! Car looks nice and will drive great over there now. You should have nicer weather this week than what I had last week.
> 
> Where was that pic with Rolf taken?


Pic with Rolf was taken inside the Holiday Inn Munich City Center, conveniently located within walking distance to Marieplatz.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

JohnnyRoaster said:


> Congrats on the car! She is gorgeous.
> 
> Did you get an ashtray or the storage bin?


I got the storage bin.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

photohunts said:


> congrats! ZMP is very subtle. What did you get at the gift shop?


I got an extra key chain for some one else. They gave me a personalized one with my initials.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

The additional pics are great 










:thumbup:


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

SJAPoc said:


> The additional pics are great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture should be in the BMW brochure! Wow. Great one.


----------



## dbknightx (Jul 21, 2007)

Beautiful car and beautiful pics. Congratulations!

By the way, beer at the premium lounge? I don't recall that from my last time there in December '07.

-Dave


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

great pics!! just curious, my ed was about 5 weeks before yours, and my plate was 1609. and they plates I would assume are just for foreigners picking up their car (as opposed to Germans doing delivery at the Welt -- from what I recall from the tour, 80% of the deliveries are to Germans). Does that mean they've done 100+ ED deliveries in the last 5 weeks? just hope that business is picking up for them . . . Kash


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, they are tourist plates for foreigners and I'm guessing they won't just be reserved for BMW... i.e. any company with European Delivery (BMW, MB, Porsche, Saab, etc.) or any other reason for someone to get a tourist plate...


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

I plan to take the same picture in July without the snow.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Looks like a good spot for an HDR pic.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

C-Los said:


> ...the handling and power of the twin turbo engine is amazing. Glad I changed my order from a 328 to a 335.
> 
> The m-sport pack along with the wheels .....


:bigpimp:


----------



## Edhermosa (Jan 7, 2008)

Fantastic pictures and great report!


----------

